# Simrad Screen Cover Popping Off



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

My screen cover has started popping off. Anyone have a good idea before I drop $35 on a replacement?

The tabs inside the cover are not broken. I could try a bit of tape to give the tab some more grab.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Jason M said:


> My screen cover has started popping off. Anyone have a good idea before I drop $35 on a replacement?
> 
> The tabs inside the cover are not broken. I could try a bit of tape to give the tab some more grab.


Same here. Mine will not stay on. Poor design IMO. Since I cover the console with a canvas cover, I don't use the GPS screen cover anymore.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Lost one too. Figured I didn't have all four corners down. Bought replacement, and sure its on secure before I take off...I'd call Simrad.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Lost my Garmin cover and when I got a replacement I added a Velcro strap with a plastic loop. The tag end is red for easy location. Quick thread through the cradle and cinch down over the cover. No problems since and it's part of my pre-/post- launch check list. Found it at Lowes, if memory serves.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I buy the clear, non-scratch screen protectors for ipads or the closet size to match the screen. Screen cover is good, but this adds extra protection.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Velcro Strap x2


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> Velcro Strap x2


Mines a flush mount


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Jason M said:


> Mines a flush mount


How old is yours? Mine is only a few months old and can actually be a little stubborn to get off. Made it from Florida all the way to Texas, including two really intense rain storms. Mine is flush mounted as well.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> How old is yours? Mine is only a few months old and can actually be a little stubborn to get off. Made it from Florida all the way to Texas, including two really intense rain storms. Mine is flush mounted as well.


1 year old. It came off twice while trailering and was in the cockpit thankfully. Very odd


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> 1 year old. It came off twice while trailering and was in the cockpit thankfully. Very odd


Check the mounting screws and see if one or two of them are torqued down too much and distorting the frame. I have seen this on several models.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I never tow with mine. I believe Navico does not recommend towing with them on.


----------

